# What now???



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

Help .... someone...

Im getting very frustrated with her majesty blue!! she allows me to stroke hre and love her ONLY when im feeding her.... if I go through to the kitchen she plonks her furry tail on the floor and rubs up against my legs and meows .... very loving ... BUT unless im feeding her she doesnt want me near her... :?: ... when I stroke her she arches her back and purrs in delight ..i cant understand it.... how do I get her to associate my hand with loving without food??? Patience ????

I can play with her and she plays back... but no touching.

Spookie is getting used to being touched still so im not concerned about her, but Blue doesnt try and avoid me.


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

I have one of those.  For months and months, I was only allowed to pet Hinata on the cat tower in the back room, next to where we feed them. I could pet a few strokes only, then she would run to her bowl and eat. If I was lucky, she would return to the tower for a few more strokes after dining. Petting overtures anywhere else in the house were treated as if they were murder attempts.

But very slowly (it's been a whole year), she has finally been coming around. I can pet her in most of the house now, although she will still often cry and try to lure me back to the tower. And if I do pet her back there, there had better be food in her bowl when I'm done, or I hear about it.

So just be patient and keep at it. Good luck!


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

Yep I have a few like that too. But with alot of interacting they will warm up to you without seeing you as the giant walking food dispenser. :wink:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I agree. I'm sure, Carol, with your love and patience, that she'll begin to like petting for its own sake, and love you even when you don't have food!


----------

